# Best sharpening system for a Tanaka blue steel#2



## Alex Birkin (Jan 17, 2019)

Just confused about which stones to get. Also is there anything to hold the blade and stone together while sharpening. Thanks for all of the help


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Sounds like you're settled on freehand stone sharpening ( That's my preference too).

The blade and stone are held together by you the sharpener. Part of the process is learning when to apply pressure and when you don't need to.

At the end of the day you want a medium grit 1000-2000 , and a fine grit stone 5000-6000. Stone recommendations area all over depending on your budget. I have used everything from cheap king stones up through natural stones. I recommend shapton kuromaku off amazon as a splash and go set that doesn't break the bank. If you have more budget, I like the gesshin stones from japanese knife imports.


----------



## Alex Birkin (Jan 17, 2019)

Will the 1000/6000 gesshin set work? Also is it possible to buy a tool to hold a the knife and stone together on an angle. I have never attempted to sharpen a knife on my own and don’t want to ruin it.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

All you really need is a visual reference for the angle you want to hit. You can use a compass to mark off and cut triangles out of poster board or plastic sheet, or buy a set of plastic triangles of appropriate angles at chefknivestogo. put the angle on the stone, slide the blade down the angle to the stone and you have your visual. Though I don't like to plug CKTG, they might have the Iminishi 1/6K in stock, it's very good for the money. If your budget is loose the Geshin 1/6K, or 3-stone set, and their diamond flattening plate is the way to go. If a little looser then the 400, 2K and 8K.

You can get much sharper than a 6K, but that kind of sharp doesn't hold up to the board, and is only useful for very fine slicing, which is quite enjoyable. But 6k will allow some very fine slicing also.

What kind of knives do you have?


----------



## Alex Birkin (Jan 17, 2019)

I live in Canada so it will be very difficult to get my hands on a gesshin set without paying significant import and shipping fee. What do you guys think about the Naniwa 1k/5k or Shapton 1/5k


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Ahahaha, I asked what knives you have and it's right in the title. Niniwa are very soft and dish fast, unless you're talking ofthe Niniwa Pro, which are expensive. I'll defer to millions and say the Kuromaku.


----------



## Alex Birkin (Jan 17, 2019)

I heard kuromaku are not that great in the 5k range. Should I just buy Shapton 1k and then choose a different brand for the 5k?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Alex Birkin said:


> I heard kuromaku are not that great in the 5k range. Should I just buy Shapton 1k and then choose a different brand for the 5k?


That's a good plan and what I do too.


----------

